# Agile 8-strings looks



## coreysMonster (Dec 9, 2009)

Now, I have a question.
Why the Agile 8-strings so ugly? Why are there so many brown and nat-finish guitars, instead of having a normal black finish?
I guess the blood and ocean burst are okay, but I've really been wondering why agile has not produced a plain and simple black 8-string, like all the other companies.

is there a reason?

(P.S: I have an Agile 8-string in that insufferable darkburst color with a maple neck. I love it, but am getting it re-finished)


----------



## Galius (Dec 9, 2009)

because black guitars are lame and overdone......
I think the finishes on the agiles are great.


----------



## RG7 (Dec 9, 2009)

think of them as a safe haven from the norm.
black on black with EMG's.
People get tired of it really fast. I'm with you though, a black on black 8 string would have been my first choice because that's what matches an 8 the most. 
there wasn't even that choice on the semi-custom orders I think...yet they have crazy finishes like tribal green and purple.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> is there a reason?



No one has really asked for one, or at least as many people who have been asking for the current colors. 

If you really want a black Intrepid, just start a poll/petition. Kurt is VERY receptive to those.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 9, 2009)

Galius said:


> because black guitars are lame and overdone......
> I think the finishes on the agiles are great.


if by lame and overdone you mean most popular :

nah, I don't really mind, because you can always re-paint guitars, but I can't find a reason why agile would offer so many in dark burst with maple fretboards, which, IMO, would only fit in a band with steam-punk visuals where people dress like the Sand People from Star Wars.


...



actually, that sounds horribly nerdy and horribly awesome (starts building costume)


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 9, 2009)

Galius said:


> because black guitars are lame and overdone......


QFT
Why do what everyone else has already done before? There'd be no point and it would be annoying (in my opinion) if Agile just released a bunch of "ordinary" colored 8 strings. What about variety OP? Some of us need spice in our life. We can't all be this guy








...










Yup.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 9, 2009)

highlordmugfug said:


> QFT
> Why do what everyone else has already done before? There'd be no point and it would be annoying (in my opinion) if Agile just released a bunch of "ordinary" colored 8 strings. What about variety OP? Some of us need spice in our life. We can't all be this guy
> ...
> 
> Yup.



of all the finishes for an 8-string, which, lets face it, most people play metal on, why natural colors instead of black? 
I mean, I'm getting a black/purple burst finish done, and agree that black is very overdone, but natural colors don't really fit with metal, no?
all the 7-strings have awesome colors, but the 8's are so boring.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> of all the finishes for an 8-string, which, lets face it, most people play metal on, why natural colors instead of black?
> I mean, I'm getting a black/purple burst finish done, and agree that black is very overdone, but natural colors don't really fit with metal, no?
> all the 7-strings have awesome colors, but the 8's are so boring.



Not everyone likes to be a walking (or headbanging in this case) stereotype.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 9, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> of all the finishes for an 8-string, which, lets face it, most people play metal on, why natural colors instead of black?
> I mean, I'm getting a black/purple burst finish done, and agree that black is very overdone, but natural colors don't really fit with metal, no?
> all the 7-strings have awesome colors, but the 8's are so boring.


I play metal, death, sludge, tech, etc. so on and so forth, and I really like natural finish guitars. If you want to play to the stereotype, then yes, you're correct. Why black instead of natural colors? Because it's 'safe' and it's been done so you know you can get away with it. Bravo to Agile and Kurt, bravo for breaking the mold!
[/odd rant thing]

Honestly, I'm just tired of companies having the "you can have anything you want so long as it's black" attitude. And if you think 'natural' finishes don't go well with metal well... I'd like you to have a chat with Amfisound









Okay, so these aren't "natural finishes' but they are very natural, and .


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 9, 2009)

People wanted more interesting colors, so that's what happened. I think there was a black option on the poll, but it wasn't very popular.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 9, 2009)

good lord, those finishes are beautiful!!! :O


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 9, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> good lord, those finishes are beautiful!!! :O


They're expensive, but very gorgeous. And I'm like 99.99% sure that someone on this forum owns that 8, and I believe a 7 with the other type finish. Can't recall who.

Anfisound, check em out, cool stuff.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2009)

Huf has all natural finishes, and those are the epitome of metal. But, I'm not a huge fan of the bare natural or darkburst either.


----------



## Setnakt (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a natural finish Intrepid Pro, and at first I wasn't entirely sure how I would really feel in the long run about its looks, or whether I would want to get it refinished at some point. That's still an option I might consider in the future along with some other modifications, but I actually don't mind the finish. I appreciate seeing the natural wood grain; it's an honest looking guitar, and I have confidence in its construction because I can see the same pieces of wood running through the entire guitar.

In the future I might get it refinished and possibly stained or just hit it with a darker transparent finish, but its looks are not as important to me as its functionality. And in the end, Kurt puts out an awful lot of options compared to any of the big name companies, and while there's often a wide variety of wood and finish options, he can't accomodate for everyone in every combination at a time.

My Intrepid does not look _overwhelmingly_ brutal, and it bears little resemblance to what I would get custom made, but frankly that's not that big a deal to me. It has its own character and it's not particularly "worse" than anything I've come up with to do with it; as it is, I think it's pretty cool. It's safe to say it's grown on me. Besides, it has an ebony fingerboard, and that's pretty grvm.


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 10, 2009)

As a lefty I am stuck playing mostly black guitars because for some reason guitar companies say "oh for the lefty just make it black"... I'm so stoked that the C8 Schecter Hellraiser is not black, however, I find myself still wishing for a choice in the matter... oh well, until I can gather up enough for a custom I'll have to just take what is out there. Yeah.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd textually smack ya for calling Agiles ugly if your avatar didn't have such huge tits.


----------



## metalfoundry (Dec 10, 2009)

The looks are ok for me but what turns me off on the agile 8 string is how far away from the bridge is the pickup... Is there any reason?

I did try one of them recently and my pick was always digging in the pickup 

But I also did not like the guitar, lots of fret buzzing going on, I also found some yellow marks on the finish, pretty weird and also the guitar was a little heavy for my back... 

Guess you really get what you pay for but that's all...


----------



## Jason (Dec 10, 2009)

metalfoundry said:


> The looks are ok for me but what turns me off on the agile 8 string is how far away from the bridge is the pickup... Is there any reason?
> 
> I did try one of them recently and my pick was always digging in the pickup
> 
> ...




you only tried one Agile and you are going to form an opinion on all of them? You can take any company and find a so so one here and there for sure.


----------



## Setnakt (Dec 10, 2009)

Well they moved the pickup back a little from where it was, but I have been considering something drastic to reroute and pull it back farther. However you must be doing something really weird and like rooting behind the bridge itself or something or cramping up your hand to dig your pick into the pickup I think.

I haven't noticed fret buzzing or any discolorations on mine. You must have been playing a model that slipped past quality control, it happens, and Kurt's business model is pretty dependent on customer satisfaction and anyway as it turns out he's very responsive.


----------



## I_infect (Dec 10, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> I haven't noticed fret buzzing or any discolorations on mine. You must have been playing a model that slipped past quality control, it happens, and Kurt's business model is pretty dependent on customer satisfaction and anyway as it turns out he's very responsive.



Both of mine(Septor,Interceptor) must have 'slipped' past QC as you say... they have blems. Septor actually came in with a rather large body ding, and box wasn't damaged, so it wasn't shipping's fault. I agree that you do get what you pay for most times, and I was very close to grabbing an Intrepid, but decided against, because I wasn't sure how it would come in. I don't want to have to return an item to get quality, when it's listed as new to begin with. Sorry Agile fans just my opinion.


----------



## peavey_impact (Dec 10, 2009)

I really dig my Ghostburst; it looked ugly on the Rondo site but in person it's pretty slick....once I get the bridge pickup rewound I'm sure I'll dig it even more


----------



## zeal0us (Dec 10, 2009)

peavey_impact said:


>



Fuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## CentaurPorn (Dec 10, 2009)

Color has nothing to do with style of music...Can be hard as fuck on a froot pink guitar.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 10, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not everyone likes to be a walking (or headbanging in this case) stereotype.



+1

i dont play metal on my 7 i wouldnt play metal on my 8 so i dont want my guitar to look like its supposed to.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 10, 2009)

This thread makes me sick.

people buy Agiles usually because they don't like the limited (and repetitive) options of most manufactures. If you want an RG2228, then buy one. But please don't bash an entire brand that feeds off the opinion of its customers for not producing exactly what is already available.

/rant


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 10, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> This thread makes me sick.
> 
> people buy Agiles usually because they don't like the limited (and repetitive) options of most manufactures. If you want an RG2228, then buy one. But please don't bash an entire brand that feeds off the opinion of its customers for not producing exactly what is already available.
> 
> /rant



^This

/thread


----------



## whisper (Dec 10, 2009)

All of a sudden, these colors look super awesome together to me:
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 MN Tribal Purple at RondoMusic.com
Interesting color scheme for an Intrepid I think.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 10, 2009)

^Damn you. that is my purple/maple order.


----------



## peavey_impact (Dec 10, 2009)

whisper said:


> All of a sudden, these colors look super awesome together to me:
> Agile Interceptor Pro 727 MN Tribal Purple at RondoMusic.com
> Interesting color scheme for an Intrepid I think.



Hell yeah dude, that shit is sexy as hell


----------



## paintkilz (Dec 10, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> of all the finishes for an 8-string, which, lets face it, most people play metal on, why natural colors instead of black?
> I mean, I'm getting a black/purple burst finish done, and agree that black is very overdone, but natural colors don't really fit with metal, no?
> all the 7-strings have awesome colors, but the 8's are so boring.




you cant be serious?

whoever told you metal should be played on black guitars is an idiot. i play a black 7, and soon it will be swapped for a natural finish.

natural colors fit everyone simply because they are just that-natural.

i personally only like traditional guitar styles and colors though.


hey peavey!
love that intrepid, that ghostburst looks really good.


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 10, 2009)

WTF?!?! J/K man. I really loved that darkburst though. To each their own. Post pics after it's refinished. 



coreysMonster said:


> Now, I have a question.
> Why the Agile 8-strings so ugly? Why are there so many brown and nat-finish guitars, instead of having a normal black finish?
> I guess the blood and ocean burst are okay, but I've really been wondering why agile has not produced a plain and simple black 8-string, like all the other companies.
> 
> ...


 
Nice avatar Centaurporn.


----------



## Internection (Dec 10, 2009)

i happen to love all their finishes! i find black guitars bland and boring to look at. what bothers me about the agile 8 in bloodburst (the 695 one i believe with single EMG) is that they dont have one with a neck pickup aswell


----------



## darren (Dec 10, 2009)

You know they made dark charcoal/ebony versions, right?


----------



## Internection (Dec 10, 2009)

darren said:


> You know they made dark charcoal/ebony versions, right?


OMG


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2009)

Galius said:


> because black guitars are lame and overdone......
> I think the finishes on the agiles are great.



+100000 I'd rather have all the worst bursts you could imagine before plain black.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 11, 2009)

darren said:


> You know they made dark charcoal/ebony versions, right?


no I did not know that, and am immediately insanely jealous of you if that is your guitar. That Ghostburst is tits as well.

and lol to all the "OMG STOP BASHING AGILE WTF METAL ON A BLACK GUITAR HOW STOOPID". I'm not bashing agile. go back and read again
EDIT: good grief, that's alot of negs I'm getting for stating an opinion.


----------



## metalfoundry (Dec 11, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> EDIT: good grief, that's alot of negs I'm getting for stating an opinion.



counter rep from me 

Seams that we cant have opinions about either Ibanez or Agile guitars in here 

I have actually tested 2 of those 8 string Agile guitars so it can't be a coincidence if I dont like them...

But I guess that does not count


----------



## darren (Dec 11, 2009)

That's not my guitar... i have a dark burst + maple.


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...gile-intrepid-dual-standard-830-charcoal.html


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 11, 2009)

The negative reaction was due to the way you stated your opinion and the assertion that 8 string guitars are ONLY for metal and ONLY black guitars are metal. 

It was kind of silly. You got no negative rep from me for the record.


----------



## wwjfd (Dec 11, 2009)

nice thread, very informative


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> The negative reaction was due to the way you stated your opinion and the assertion that 8 string guitars are ONLY for metal and ONLY black guitars are metal.
> 
> It was kind of silly. You got no negative rep from me for the record.



+1


----------



## Werwolf999 (Dec 11, 2009)

That charcoal grey Agile w/ the ebony fretboard looked really good. 

What that offered as a stock option, because the only one I see on the Rondo site has a maple fretboard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2009)

Werwolf999 said:


> That charcoal grey Agile w/ the ebony fretboard looked really good.
> 
> What that offered as a stock option, because the only one I see on the Rondo site has a maple fretboard.



I know it was available on the earlier runs, not too sure about the more recent ones. Shoot Kurt an e-mail.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Dec 11, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know it was available on the earlier runs, not too sure about the more recent ones. Shoot Kurt an e-mail.



Any idea when the next run is do?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2009)

Werwolf999 said:


> Any idea when the next run is do?



Some time early next year, if I remember correctly.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 13, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> The negative reaction was due to the way you stated your opinion and the assertion that 8 string guitars are ONLY for metal and ONLY black guitars are metal.
> 
> It was kind of silly. You got no negative rep from me for the record.


but that's not what I said, I simply said that I didn't understand Agile's decision not to make a black guitar, because MANY people use 8-strings for metal and ALOT of people like black guitars. just because someone plays a black 8-string for metal doesn't mean he's perpetrating some kind of stereotype, he just happens to like black guitars.
that's like saying having long hair when playing rock or metal is stupid because you're conforming to a stereotype. it's just personal preference, and one that many people I know share.
I mean, I'm glad alot of you like different color guitars, but you have to concede that many people just like plain-old black, ESPECIALLY when the cheaper 8-strings have really don't have nice grain.

EDIT: oh and for all you saying 8-strings aren't used for metal, what genre do you play? why do you play an ERG?
It's not a challenge, I'm just really curious.

EDIT2: 


darren said:


> That's not my guitar... i have a dark burst + maple.


 as do I, do you have the pro or the standard? if you have the standard, do you like the grain, or is it really just me that finds it unappealing?


----------



## cyril v (Dec 13, 2009)

there are two black 8-string guitars on the rondo site right now... I'm not totally sure where the notion that "they don't have black guitars", came from. they have just about ever color option you can think of... 

I really don't get how anyone can complain about the number of options Kurt offers... theres literally nobody else that does what he does.





peavey_impact said:


> I really dig my Ghostburst; it looked ugly on the Rondo site but in person it's pretty slick....once I get the bridge pickup rewound I'm sure I'll dig it even more



that is awesome. i kinda wish I would've gotten that for my interceptor 8.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 13, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> but that's not what I said, I simply said that I didn't understand Agile's decision not to make a black guitar, because MANY people use 8-strings for metal and ALOT of people like black guitars.
> 
> EDIT: oh and for all you saying 8-strings aren't used for metal, what genre do you play? why do you play an ERG?
> It's not a challenge, I'm just really curious.
> ...



"I can't find a reason why agile would offer so many in dark burst with maple fretboards, which, IMO, would only fit in a band with steam-punk visuals where people dress like the Sand People from Star Wars." *Your words*

"of all the finishes for an 8-string, which, lets face it, most people play metal on, why natural colors instead of black? 
I mean, I'm getting a black/purple burst finish done, and agree that black is very overdone, but natural colors don't really fit with metal, no?" *Your words*

Sure sounds like you were trying to say exactly what I said you were trying to say.

As for what I play. Industrial. Why do I use an ERG? My influences plus the fact that I wanted to take my slant on the genre in a bit of a different direction led me towards getting a 7. I'm lefty, so not a lot of options. Then I found Rondo and it just so happened that the Intrepids came out before Kurt got any lefty 7s back in stock, so I took the plunge all the way.

I have a standard bloodburst and I think that the grain looks perfect with the finish. I honestly didn't like the looks of the ones that came out with the veneer, for example. I think that the Intrepids look better with a less pronounced figuring actually.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> *As for what I play. Industrial.* Why do I use an ERG? My influences plus the fact that I wanted to take my slant on the genre in a bit of a different direction



This is also pretty well the exact reason I want an ERG as well  It's not for "t3h br00talz", it's so I have awesome range, interesting tuning possibilities, and (coupled with the Pod and some other nifty pedals) basically a monophonic (or possibly polyphonic) bass-style synth as well...


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 13, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> "I can't find a reason why agile would offer so many in dark burst with maple fretboards, which, IMO, would only fit in a band with steam-punk visuals where people dress like the Sand People from Star Wars." *Your words*
> 
> "of all the finishes for an 8-string, which, lets face it, most people play metal on, why natural colors instead of black?
> I mean, I'm getting a black/purple burst finish done, and agree that black is very overdone, but natural colors don't really fit with metal, no?" *Your words*
> ...


lol, the sand people thing was a joke, man. jesus
and I still stand by my opinion, most people play metal or hardrock on 8-strings (call it industrial if you want, for me, that's still a form of hard music). Of all the clips and videos I've seen on this site, 8-strings are either used for metal/hardrock or shredding with a high A-string. If you do not belong to this style, well then okay, but it's still obvious that most clips on here are metal, and so I assume that most people that have 8-strings play metal. I'm well aware of jazz guitarists who use ERG's and such, but they are few and far between, and I have honestly never seen a user of this site post a video of himself playing jazz on his new 8-string.
and even if there is, the numbers of people who play metal on 8's still outweigh them.
I don't know why claiming "8-strings are mostly used for metal" generates so much hate on here, especially because so many people OBVIOUSLY use it for metal. 
and saying "black guitars with rosewood fretboards fit more to metal than natural colored guitars with maple fretboards", well, I guess that's just my opinion then, but for some reason so many people seem to disagree with this. I mean, that's okay, but the way that you guys are disagreeing with and negging me is really uncool, IMO.
EDIT: and good god, I feel like I'm treading on eggshells here. All I really wanted to know was why Agile never made pure flat-black guitars, because I always felt them more fitting to metal, which I thought the most purchasers of 8-strings played, and I appear to have gotten my answer in the fact that you guys obviously hate black guitars and the idea of playing metal on an 8-string.
so yeah, this thread is over, I guess.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 13, 2009)

again, I didn't send any negative rep your way so that doesn't really apply to me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> EDIT: and good god, I feel like I'm treading on eggshells here. All I really wanted to know was why Agile never made pure flat-black guitars, *because I always felt them more fitting to metal, which I thought the most purchasers of 8-strings played,* and I appear to have gotten my answer in the fact that you guys obviously hate black guitars and the idea of playing metal on an 8-string.



Right there. That's where you somehow keep going wrong.

You start off well, just asking a question, but then somehow you keep going on to make sweeping generalisations about the entire 8 string community based on what is _obviously_ your personal opinion


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 14, 2009)

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## st2012 (Dec 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Right there. That's where you somehow keep going wrong.
> 
> You start off well, just asking a question, but then somehow you keep going on to make sweeping generalisations about the entire 8 string community based on what is _obviously_ your personal opinion



This sums it up perfectly. Kurt/Rondo make an affordable, well made 8-string for people who are curious about testing an extended range instrument and you're bitching because the colors aren't kvlt enough for you. Save up the $1500 for an Ibanez then. They come in black.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Dec 14, 2009)

st2012 said:


> This sums it up perfectly. Kurt/Rondo make an affordable, well made 8-string for people who are curious about testing an extended range instrument and you're bitching because the colors aren't kvlt enough for you. Save up the $1500 for an Ibanez then. They come in black.


Exactly. There are 4 companies that mass produce 8 strings (Ibanez, Agile, ESP/LTD, Schecter), yet no other company can ever come close to having as many options as Agile without putting a lottttt of money into a niche instrument. As far as I know, no other company offers their 8 strings in 4 scale lengths (and I'm pretty sure Agile is the only company that has 28.625" and 30"), with 3 bridge options, 2 neck joint options, the choice of passives or actives, 2 different pickup layouts, 3 fretboard woods, 2 types of body woods, and waaaaay more than 1 or 2 finish options. Hell, they even had a fretless 8.

With a list like that, I'd personally feel like an asshole for complaining that they don't come in black. Which they do anyway. 

Plus, a sunburst 8 string can easily out-brutal a 100% matte black 6 string. 

edit: Also, I'd hazard a guess that the reason why companies always release niche instruments in black is because it's a relatively "neutral" color. It's just safer for the company that way. Since Agile operates largely on customer input, they can afford to release multiple finishes since Kurt knows that people would buy those finishes since they were suggested and requested. I wasn't around here when the Intrepid was first brainstormed, but I bet that the majority off ss.org did NOT want black as the color for the first Intrepid run, and since Kurt is so awesome about that kind of thing, he listened.


----------



## Deadseen (Dec 14, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> and saying "black guitars with rosewood fretboards fit more to metal than natural colored guitars with maple fretboards", well, I guess that's just my opinion then, but for some reason so many people seem to disagree with this. I mean, that's okay, but the way that you guys are disagreeing with and negging me is really uncool, IMO.



I thought a lot of the agile was maple neck because that's a better sound choice for low-tuned instrument then rosewood.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 14, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> I still stand by my opinion, most people play metal or hardrock on 8-strings (call it industrial if you want, for me, that's still a form of hard music). Of all the clips and videos I've seen on this site, 8-strings are either used for metal/hardrock or shredding with a high A-string. If you do not belong to this style, well then okay, but it's still obvious that most clips on here are metal, and so I assume that most people that have 8-strings play metal. I'm well aware of jazz guitarists who use ERG's and such, but they are few and far between, and I have honestly never seen a user of this site post a video of himself playing jazz on his new 8-string.


 
I'll agree that the easiest use of seven or eight strings is to just use downtuning for metal. To go to touchstyle or jazz takes more investment in time and skill. There's probably more amateur metal guitarists in the US than amateur jazz guitarists. 

As to why I don't post videos (in whatever style, including touchstyle and funk), why should I? I get out and play, and don't feel a need to get something up for my own amazement. *laugh* However, I wonder how many working pros there are using extended range instruments, in metal, jazz, funk (New Orleans or otherwise), or whatever style. (By "working pro," I mean someone who derives all their income from playing, instead of someone who plays for themselves.) Is metal in the majority? I must admit, I'm curious....



coreysMonster said:


> All I really wanted to know was why Agile never made pure flat-black guitars, because I always felt them more fitting to metal, which I thought the most purchasers of 8-strings played... .


 
The colors developed through the requests of the users. The reason Kurt didn't make flat black guitars is because that's not what people were asking to buy. As Kurt wanted to please the customers, he went with the requests.

Given that there wasn't a huge drive to make the Agiles black, it's possible that you're incorrect in your basic assumptions. Either most purchasers of the Agiles are metal players who didn't want black, or most purchasers are not metal players in the first place.

The one thing that is assured is that there wasn't a lot of pressure to make a black Agile. Even lizard finishes had more requests.

Simple answer: If folks had been ready to order black guitars in great numbers, the way they did the current Agile colors, then black Agiles would have been made.


----------



## Konfusius (Dec 14, 2009)

Galius said:


> because black guitars are lame and overdone......
> I think the finishes on the agiles are great.



 Yeah! Agile is like my fav for their finishes. Natural finishes are simply awesome and that ugly shiny black makes instruments look crappy and cheap.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 14, 2009)

Agile by all accounts play beautifully, but visually they do nothing for me. They look good but I don't know, they just don't look right. Maybe if I spent some proper time with one I might change my mind, but call me boring, but I'll probably pick up the RGA8 before an Agile.

That said, Agiles range of specs is impressive ad good on them for doing that. They are a good company.


Also, black =/= metal. I went off that colour a long time ago.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 14, 2009)

Agile i believe is the only mass produced 8 with a Vintage Trem. Oh yeah!


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 14, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> if by lame and overdone you mean most popular :
> 
> nah, I don't really mind, because you can always re-paint guitars, but I can't find a reason why agile would offer so many in dark burst with maple fretboards, which, IMO, would only fit in a band with steam-punk visuals where people dress like the Sand People from Star Wars.
> 
> ...




i agree I like black guitars (insert what everyone else says here) It would be cool if they just had black tops that would be dope, but I gotta say I saw an all white agile 7 here and it was so classy


----------



## AngryGoldfish (Dec 14, 2009)

Keith Merrow has his Custom White Agile with Lord Vader's bigger motherf*cker head on it, and that's pretty awesome lookin'. 

Black guitars are fantastic looking, no doubt, but they're just too common for me to care about them enough.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 14, 2009)

^This was literally in my Clipboard so i might as well....


----------



## AngryGoldfish (Dec 14, 2009)

It's gotta be one of the coolest examples of artwork to be finished on a guitar. And the fact that it's an ERG 7 makes it all the more druel-worthy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

That's pretty rad. Vader + guitar = force win.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 14, 2009)

That guitar is so sick


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 14, 2009)

speaking of Keith, I just found out today that he has a new album out


----------



## Polyrythman (Dec 15, 2009)

Agile Interceptor Standard 827 RN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com

close enough


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 15, 2009)

^


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 16, 2009)

Polyrythman said:


> Agile Interceptor Standard 827 RN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com
> 
> close enough



Man I wish they made that with a hipshot in the lizard burst finish.


----------



## Polyrythman (Dec 16, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Man I wish they made that with a hipshot in the lizard burst finish.



I think they did for a while. When i first found out about the site, october-ish, they had it in the lizard green finish with a maple fret board...i think it was maple.


----------



## Polyrythman (Dec 18, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Man I wish they made that with a hipshot in the lizard burst finish.



Agile Interceptor Standard 827 MN Lizard Burst at RondoMusic.com

there you go...thats the one!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Dec 20, 2009)

I love this discussion. After reading through the whole thing, I actually can't believe it lasted this long. As for black guitars, no one really has any rules on what color or type of guitar (aka: Tool) you want to use to get the job done. Metal is an attitude and you can find plenty of black guitars in country music as well. 

I love the Agile guitars, and I'm guessing if you request a color preference, you'll most likely get what you ask for, Kurt wil put it up online for everyone else to see, but the order will be locked to the person who actually ordered it.

With that said, I've yet to see someone actually "Order" a black 8 string, but I have seen these beautiful guitars he's put out, including a new transparent black that I'm just Pineing to have. Next year it's MINE!!!

Check out agiles beautiful work for those who like a regular looking body, with color options in an 8 string... I want that trans black!!! So many options, who can complain?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Dec 21, 2009)

AHHHH that Natural Ash Septor kills me everytime with GAS overload.


----------



## Samer (Dec 21, 2009)

As soon as that natural septor goes for sale i will be buying one.


----------

